# What's the lightest platform hitch rack that holds 2 bikes?



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Back story: Sold my beloved '89 Volvo 240 wagon that had a Thule roof rack, which I never really used because of my bikes having front disc. It was actually easier to mount my bike inside the wagon. It could accommodate two bikes, but it was a tight fit. Anyway, I bought a '13 Scion xB and put a hitch on it and then got a hitch rack. Boy, what a difference that rack system makes! So much easier to transport a bike without having to be extra careful that putting a bike inside a car requires. 

So the hitch rack I got is a Transit platform that holds two bikes. I've seen this rack under other brand names. I got it for a good price on Craigslist sometime last year. What I noticed is just how heavy it is. I looked at other racks online to see their weight and many were in the 30+ lbs range. My hitch has a tongue weight of 100 lbs, so that's not an issue. I just don't like the unnecessary weight. I can understand that the part that mates to the car hitch needs to be steel, but is there a rack with the wheel platform and locking arm (whatever they're called) being aluminum? 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

The 1upusa racks are mostly aluminum -- 23lbs for the single bike rack.


----------



## RFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Saris Freedom 2 Bike is 20lbs.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

kaut transfer is pretty light for a good rack.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just went through this same search, looking for a lightweight but solid 2 bike platform hitch rack. I decided on the Saris Freedom Superclamp, it is ~32 lbs. I am very happy with it so far.

The Kuat Sherpa 2.0 is also 32 lbs, and is very nice but costs a lot more.

I also have a 1up USA Quik Rack with add-on for 2 bikes total, it weighs like 41 lbs. It's only lightweight as a single bike carrier. I am going to sell it and stick with the Saris.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've read that Saris has updated the superclamp 2 for 2017. Wider stock trays, thicker locking cables and the addition of a tilt function.

This means the older design will be discounted. I just got one for $344. Even Saris is selling them at this price now. Mine was shipped directly from Saris with a build date of May 16, 2017. 

I don't need nor want the tilting feature. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I just went through this same search, looking for a lightweight but solid 2 bike platform hitch rack. I decided on the Saris Freedom Superclamp, it is ~32 lbs. I am very happy with it so far.
> 
> The Kuat Sherpa 2.0 is also 32 lbs, and is very nice but costs a lot more.
> 
> I also have a 1up USA Quik Rack with add-on for 2 bikes total, it weighs like 41 lbs. It's only lightweight as a single bike carrier. I am going to sell it and stick with the Saris.


My current hitch rack is around 30+ lbs. That's just too heavy. Also, the trays fold up vertically and the rack really doesn't look all that great when folded on the hitch.

The 1up sounds nice, but if it weighs around 30 lbs for the 2 bikes model, then I'm not really interested in paying ridiculous money for it. I do like it's low profile and how clean it looks when folded on hitch.

Will stick with my cheap Transit hitch rack until I can find something that works just as well if not better...but it has to be lighter and look clean when no bike is on it.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

djork said:


> My current hitch rack is around 30+ lbs. That's just too heavy. Also, the trays fold up vertically and the rack really doesn't look all that great when folded on the hitch.
> 
> The 1up sounds nice, but if it weighs around 30 lbs for the 2 bikes model, then I'm not really interested in paying ridiculous money for it. I do like it's low profile and how clean it looks when folded on hitch.
> 
> ...


I hear you on heavy racks. My Thule T2 is around 60 lbs, so ~30 lbs is light to me. I have a 100lbs tongue weight hitch and the T2 + 2 bikes easily exceeded that capacity.

For that hitch I used a 2-bike Highland Sportwing. It's around 20 lbs and holds bikes by the wheels. It's just a little more hassle to strap the bikes in place.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

tk1971 said:


> I've read that Saris has updated the superclamp 2 for 2017. Wider stock trays, thicker locking cables and the addition of a tilt function.
> 
> This means the older design will be discounted. I just got one for $344. Even Saris is selling them at this price now. Mine was shipped directly from Saris with a build date of May 16, 2017.
> 
> I don't need nor want the tilting feature. I can't wait to try it out.


I did see that the Superclamp 2 is getting updated, but none of those features really matter to me either. Folding up/down is nice in theory, but folding any rack down with bikes on it is a PITA. I picked up mine when Saris was running a trade in deal for 25% off a couple months ago.



djork said:


> My current hitch rack is around 30+ lbs. That's just too heavy. Also, the trays fold up vertically and the rack really doesn't look all that great when folded on the hitch.
> 
> The 1up sounds nice, but if it weighs around 30 lbs for the 2 bikes model, then I'm not really interested in paying ridiculous money for it. I do like it's low profile and how clean it looks when folded on hitch.
> 
> Will stick with my cheap Transit hitch rack until I can find something that works just as well if not better...but it has to be lighter and look clean when no bike is on it.


Why is 30+ lbs too heavy? I think you are really asking for too much here. As the old saying goes "strong, light, cheap; pick two" or in this case maybe replace cheap with appearance. A solid platform 2 bike rack is 30+lbs, trying to make it any lighter will either add too much cost or sacrifice strength/stability. The Kuat Sherpa 2.0 is mostly aluminum; the Saris Freedom Superclamp is a mix of steel and plastic. IMO no racks really look good when not using them because that is secondary to working well carrying bikes, however the 1up is definitely the best in this regard but at 41lbs for 2 bikes, not very light for an all aluminum rack.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> The 1upusa racks are mostly aluminum -- 23lbs for the single bike rack.


^this.

On top of that, if you only need two bikes, you can get a version that is modular and you can only put on as many trays as you need.

J.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Yakima Dr Tray is listed at 34 lbs


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

djork said:


> What's the lightest platform hitch rack that holds 2 bikes?
> ...
> It was actually easier to mount my bike inside the wagon. It could accommodate two bikes, but it was a tight fit.
> ...
> So the hitch rack I got is a Transit platform that holds two bikes.





JohnJ80 said:


> ncfisherman said:
> 
> 
> > The 1upusa racks are mostly aluminum -- 23lbs for the single bike rack.
> ...


Except it isn't, because OP is specifically looking for a two bike rack and the two bike 1up is not that lightweight. As I said before,


JustMtnB44 said:


> I also have a 1up USA Quik Rack with add-on for 2 bikes total, it weighs 41 lbs. It's only lightweight as a single bike carrier. I am going to sell it and stick with the Saris.





JohnJ80 said:


> On top of that, if you only need two bikes, you can get a version that is modular and you can only put on as many trays as you need.


It would be better if they also offered the Quik Rack as a two bike version, because it would save several pounds in weight by eliminating the parts required for it to be modular.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been happy with my Sherpa for the last 4 years. 

All Aluminum.

You just have to watch the bike wheelbase. It has limits.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Why is 30+ lbs too heavy? I think you are really asking for too much here. As the old saying goes "strong, light, cheap; pick two" or in this case maybe replace cheap with appearance. A solid platform 2 bike rack is 30+lbs, trying to make it any lighter will either add too much cost or sacrifice strength/stability. The Kuat Sherpa 2.0 is mostly aluminum; the Saris Freedom Superclamp is a mix of steel and plastic. IMO no racks really look good when not using them because that is secondary to working well carrying bikes, however the 1up is definitely the best in this regard but at 41lbs for 2 bikes, not very light for an all aluminum rack.


Maybe I was a bit spoiled by my Thule roof rack, which was comparatively lighter. The only heavy parts were the two steel load bars, but even still they weren't all that heavy. The trays were aluminum and super light.

I just think that hitch racks could be made lighter by using aluminum for the trays, and if steel needs to be used, it should be for the load-bearing part, which is the hitch base that supports the trays and vertical piece with arm attachments.

I don't leave my hitch rack attached when I'm not transporting bikes. It's a pain sometimes to carry the hitch to the car and then lifting it up and trying to insert it into the hitch. If there's a hitch rack that's about 20 lbs and folds up pretty flat (in other words close to the tailgate) when not in use, then I'd just leave it on the hitch. So that's why a lighter hitch rack is preferred.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

https://www.rei.com/product/117544/yakima-drtray-2-bike-hitch-rack


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

djork said:


> Maybe I was a bit spoiled by my Thule roof rack, which was comparatively lighter. The only heavy parts were the two steel load bars, but even still they weren't all that heavy. The trays were aluminum and super light.
> 
> I just think that hitch racks could be made lighter by using aluminum for the trays, and if steel needs to be used, it should be for the load-bearing part, which is the hitch base that supports the trays and vertical piece with arm attachments.
> 
> I don't leave my hitch rack attached when I'm not transporting bikes. It's a pain sometimes to carry the hitch to the car and then lifting it up and trying to insert it into the hitch. If there's a hitch rack that's about 20 lbs and folds up pretty flat (in other words close to the tailgate) when not in use, then I'd just leave it on the hitch. So that's why a lighter hitch rack is preferred.


My daughter has the 1.25" version of the 1UpUSA rack which is module per tray instead of having two bikes in a single unit. She lives in an apartment on the second floor with limited storage space so she keeps both pieces in a big duffel bag in her closet. She carries it down to her car when she needs it and puts the two pieces on in <60 seconds and is good to go. If she needs one, it's just that much simpler.

If you are buying a rack to hold two bikes, and weight and storage space are an issue, then you ought be looking at the individual 1Up module tray racks not the one that has two inseparable trays. The individual pieces are light and they fold up. And you ought to not be looking at the heavy duty version (you don't need it).

The other problem with almost all of the two or more tray racks is that they don't disassemble so they are in a single large unwieldy piece. Not only go you have to carry this bulky thing, storage is a typically a big problem.

J.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Get a gym membership so that you can buy a quality rack for good reasons and not based on it's weight. When you get a bit stronger, buy a 1up.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I too went with a Kuat NV years ago because it was lighter than 1up double and has a lot more features. The older 1.0 version is discontinued and can be had for a lot less than the newer 2.0's.

I rarely take the hitch rack off of my car but when I do, it is easy to get leverage on it and carry to where I stow it (so my back doesn't get pissed off from bending and twisting).


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

djork said:


> Maybe I was a bit spoiled by my Thule roof rack, which was comparatively lighter. The only heavy parts were the two steel load bars, but even still they weren't all that heavy. The trays were aluminum and super light.


All roof racks are lighter than platform hitch racks because the roof is providing most of the structure. There are 4 points of contact, and gravity is working with the rack. A hitch rack has one point of contact with the car, must have enough structure to support the bikes, and is a cantilevered load.



djork said:


> I just think that hitch racks could be made lighter by using aluminum for the trays, and if steel needs to be used, it should be for the load-bearing part, which is the hitch base that supports the trays and vertical piece with arm attachments.


As mentioned already most of the lighter platform racks are using significant amounts of aluminum, but that is not the issue here. Having enough material to create an appropriately strong and stiff structure is.



djork said:


> I don't leave my hitch rack attached when I'm not transporting bikes. It's a pain sometimes to carry the hitch to the car and then lifting it up and trying to insert it into the hitch. If there's a hitch rack that's about 20 lbs and folds up pretty flat (in other words close to the tailgate) when not in use, then I'd just leave it on the hitch. So that's why a lighter hitch rack is preferred.


I'm with you on a lighter rack is better when taking it on and off the car frequently, which is what I do and why I'm switching away from the 1up. But if leaving it on the car when not in use, then weight doesn't really matter. I do think for leaving a rack on all the time, the 1up is a good choice because it folds up flatter than most, can be adjusted to sit close to the bumper, and doesn't look silly when folded.



LCW said:


> https://www.rei.com/product/117544/yakima-drtray-2-bike-hitch-rack


I was looking at this at REI last week, I'm surprised it's that light given how physically large it is. I don't know why the trays need to be so far apart.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by LCW View Post
> https://www.rei.com/product/117544/y...ike-hitch-rack
> 
> I was looking at this at REI last week, I'm surprised it's that light given how physically large it is. I don't know why the trays need to be so far apart.


It's so you can really separate the bikes apart - especially fat bikes. But I think it also allows adding a third tray, without having to add an extension. Actually, I think that's the only way to add capacity. It can't do 4 bikes. 3 max. 2 standard.

It's lighter than the competing hitch racks because it uses more alumimum than steel. Has 40 lbs max per bike as a results (Thule and others are 60 lbs/bike I believe).


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

My Superclamp just prior to its first outing:

34916186395_63b7e8a700_o by tk_1971, on Flickr


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Yakima Dr Tray


----------

